# velocizzare l'avvio [InitNg]

## misterwine

Ciao a tutti... vi dico già che ho configurato il mio kernel tramite genkernel (in quanto non molto pratico con questo tipo di operazione)... dunque questo può essere il motivo principale per cui gentoo mi si avvia non proprio velocemente (anche se ho notato una certa lentezza da parte di dhcpcd a ricevere i parametri dal router).

Comunque, volevo sapere se era possibile in qualche modo ridurre il tempo di avvio della mia macchina senza dover configurarmi un kernel specifico... Per esempio può essere che ad ogni avvio fà una scansione dell' hardware presente e in base a ciò carica quello che serve al kernel per funzionare??

Grazie mille.

----------

## Luca89

 *misterwine wrote:*   

> Comunque, volevo sapere se era possibile in qualche modo ridurre il tempo di avvio della mia macchina senza dover configurarmi un kernel specifico... Per esempio può essere che ad ogni avvio fà una scansione dell' hardware presente e in base a ciò carica quello che serve al kernel per funzionare??

 

Se hai coldplug si. Ti consiglio di dare un'occhiatina qua, magari trovi dei spunti interessanti.

----------

## xdarma

Per fare delle misurazioni confrontabili usa bootchart, presente in portage.

Poi dai un occhio a questo topic:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-131142.html

xdarma

----------

## misterwine

beh, grazie ragazzi!!! darò un' occhiata a questi link allora!

----------

## !equilibrium

se te la senti, puoi usare 'baselayout' ~x86 abilitando la seguente opzione:

/etc/conf.d/rc:

```
RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="yes"
```

nella versione stabile (x86) tale opzione non attiva nessuno startup in parallelo, solo nella nuova versione ~x86 c'è un vero startup dei servizi in parallelo e i tempi si riducono di un 40/50% (a seconda del tipo di servizi)

ATTENZIONE: emergilo solo se sai come usare 'baselayout' ~x86 e quando farne gli aggiornamenti perchè è un componente molto critico ed altamente instabile e puoi incappare in parecchie rogne con un semplice 'emerge -auDv world'

----------

## fejfbo

Io sono sempre stato un po' contro queste "accelerazioni" all'avvio.

Dopotutto, se ci mette 10 secondi in meno a partire, cosa cambia? L'importante è che sia performante durante il normale utilizzo.

Non vorrei che per velocizzare il boot si vada incontro a qualche problema a mio parer inutile   :Wink: 

----------

## Luca89

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> Io sono sempre stato un po' contro queste "accelerazioni" all'avvio.
> 
> Dopotutto, se ci mette 10 secondi in meno a partire, cosa cambia? L'importante è che sia performante durante il normale utilizzo.
> 
> Non vorrei che per velocizzare il boot si vada incontro a qualche problema a mio parer inutile  

 

Perfettamente daccordo.

----------

## ercoppa

ho provato l'opzione "RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="yes" ma in tutto credo di aver guadagnato 5 sec, bei vecchi tempi in cui arrivavo in kde in 25 sec (si ma non avevo praticamente nessun servizio all'avvia e neanche il framebuffer)

----------

## !equilibrium

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

> ho provato l'opzione "RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="yes" ma in tutto credo di aver guadagnato 5 sec, bei vecchi tempi in cui arrivavo in kde in 25 sec (si ma non avevo praticamente nessun servizio all'avvia e neanche il framebuffer)

 

se usi il baselayout x86 il supporto degli startup paralleli dei servizi è fittizio e praticamente inesistente, ottieni un reale vantaggio solo con la versione ~x86 (dai 30 secondi in su, a seconda della macchina).

----------

## xdarma

Per la mia esperienza:

- accelerare lo startup non è male, basta che venga caricato tutto quello che chiedo e venga fatto correttamente. Facendo riferimento al thread che ho citato sopra, le modifiche apportate agli script sono contenute e non hanno particolari controindicazioni.

- adottando quasi tutte le indicazioni, il bootchart del mio sistema è passato da 2:32 a 2:01. Uso un vecchio biprocessore in x86 stable.

- nel mio sistema il collo di bottiglia non sembra essere il disco fisso (che lavora piuttosto poco) mentre i processori non sono sfruttati al massimo, anzi per un paio di secondi non fanno assolutamente niente ergo boot-script da migliorare.

- accetto consigli per accelerare il boot, ma che non stravolgano il sistema (preferisco evitare cose tipo init-ng)  :-)Last edited by xdarma on Fri Mar 17, 2006 8:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ercoppa

```
 sys-apps/baselayout

     Available versions:  1.11.13-r2 1.11.14-r6 1.12.0_pre16-r3

     Installed:           1.12.0_pre16-r3

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         Filesystem baselayout and init scripts

```

Io sto su amd64 però. Anche li c'è un incremento cos' vistoso?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

> Io sto su amd64 perï¿½. Anche li c'ï¿½ un incremento cos' vistoso?

 

uhmm mi sono spiegato male...  con ~x86 intendevo il branch ~ del portage, quindi tutte le architetture (se disponibili).

----------

## misterwine

Ho provato a seguire questa guida, e sinceramente ho notato un discreto miglioramento... comunque, leggendo ciò che avete postato fino ad ora, concordo anch'io col fatto che il sistema deve essere performante durante il normale utilizzo e non durante l'avvio. E proprio per questo mi domando se avendo un kernel compilato tramite genkernel posso essere penalizzato rispetto a un kernel compilato manualmente per la mia macchina...

----------

## atmatz

atma@Linux ~ $ esearch initng

[ Results for search key : initng ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  sys-apps/initng [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 9999

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 0 kB

      Homepage:    http://initng.thinktux.net/

      Description: A next generation init replacement

      License:     GPL-2                                   

Dovrebbe velocizzare dal quel che ce scritto al sito. Non l'ho mai provato non so se e' funzionale oppure no. Cmq sui forums trovi qualcosa.

----------

## xdarma

 *misterwine wrote:*   

> Ho provato a seguire questa guida, e sinceramente ho notato un discreto miglioramento... 

 

Quale guida? Volare con gentoo o il thread Speed up boot! e in cosa hai notato un miglioramento?

 *misterwine wrote:*   

> comunque, leggendo ciò che avete postato fino ad ora, concordo anch'io col fatto che il sistema deve essere performante durante il normale utilizzo e non durante l'avvio.

 

In generale posso essere d'accordo ma tu avevi chiesto informazioni per accelerare il boot:

 *misterwine wrote:*   

> Comunque, volevo sapere se era possibile in qualche modo ridurre il tempo di avvio della mia macchina senza dover configurarmi un kernel specifico... 

 

Per quanto riguarda il confronto genkernel-VS-mykernel non credo noterai grosse differenze di prestazioni (sia nel boot che durante l'uso normale).

Nel mio kernel ho modificato leggermente delle flag aggiungendo: -march=pentium3 -falign-functions=4 al Makefile. E' sconsigliato ma finora mi trovo bene  (sgrat, sgrat)  :-)

----------

## misterwine

Intendevo "volare con gentoo" come guida... e comunque ho provato anche a togliere coldplug dal runlevel di boot per vedere se cambiava qualcosa, ma non molto mi è sembrato. grazie per l'aiuto

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *misterwine wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti... vi dico già che ho configurato il mio kernel tramite genkernel (in quanto non molto pratico con questo tipo di operazione)... dunque questo può essere il motivo principale per cui gentoo mi si avvia non proprio velocemente (anche se ho notato una certa lentezza da parte di dhcpcd a ricevere i parametri dal router).

 

nel modo più assoluto NO

genkernel fa le stesse cose della configurazione manuale. ti evita lo scazzo di copiare il kernel, i moduli, e soprattutto di creare l'initramfs. fine

quello che vuoi fare tu non ha nessuna correlazione con il kernel

----------

## misterwine

Per me ho notato che ha aiutato molto per velocizzare l'avvio l'assegnamento dell' IP statico alla mia scheda di rete (oltre a netmask e gateway) in /etc/conf.d/net

Fino a prima usavo dhcp (di default per la configurazione della scheda di rete) con dhcpcd... ed era estremamente lento a prendere le informazioni dal router ad ogni avvio...

Facendo in questo modo, all' avvio non mi si ferma più ad aspettare i parametri che passa il router, bensì si attiva velocemente con le impostazioni che le ho dato in /etc/conf.d/resolv.conf

----------

## Josuke

strano...uso dhcp e l'assegnamento è istantaneo   :Shocked: 

----------

## misterwine

che modulo dhcp usi??? io ho dhcpcd, e non so perchè è estremamente lento (all' avvio, non al riavvio) e non ho messo le mani in nessun file di configurazione.

----------

## Josuke

uso dhcpcd, l'unica differenza è che l'indirizzo non me lo da un router ma il mio server con su net-misc/dhcp configurato da me

----------

## misterwine

Per caso può essere il router che ci impiega un pò a dare l'indirizzo alla scheda di rete?? Posso configurare qualcosa per quanto riguarda il modulo dhcp???

----------

## GiRa

Allunga il lease time dal router così ti becchi semrpe lo stesso indirizzo se avvii il pc entro quei tempi.

----------

## Josuke

c'è da dire che ho configurato dhcp con i mac adrress dei miei pc quindi lui mi da sempre lo stesso ip ad ogni macchina della rete, ma mi sembra di ricordare che amici miei venuti qui con portatili wireless e non, non avessero avuto problemi di velocità anzi

----------

## xdarma

@misterwine

Ti dispiacerebbe farmi un riassunto della situazione? Tipo:

- tempo di boot prima delle modifche;

- modifiche apportate;

- tempo di boot attuale;

- colli di bottiglia del processo di boot che ti piacerebbe eliminare.

Magari mandami un messaggio in privato se ti sembra troppo lungo.

----------

## misterwine

Bene... 

Le modifiche apportate per velocizzare l'avvio le ho prese dalla giuda "come volare con gentoo":

http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Come_volare_con_gentoo

In particolare la sezione 2 (Ottimizzare gli script di init), anzi, diciamo che ho seguito solo questa parte, in quanto hdparm dovrebbe già darmi il max dall' hard disk, e il resto mi sembrava concentrato più sulla velocità del sistema in esecuzione.

Comunque di preciso non so quanto tempo ci impiegava il pc ad avviarsi con gentoo prima della modifiche, però un miglioramento di una decina di secondi su un minuto abbondante circa (per arrivare al login grafico di kde!).

Per adesso mi lamento un pò dell' avvio di kde (non molto veloce nonostante il prelinking) e del fatto che ho dovuto settare l' ip della scheda di rete, gateway e netmask manualmente perchè il modulo dhcpcd era insopportabile! Ci impiegava una vita ad assegnare gli indirizzi al pc (soprattutto qunado avviavo dopo uno spegnimento totale del sistema, non nel semplice reboot).

Spero di averti dato tutto ciò che mi avevi chiesto!

----------

## misterwine

Ho provato initng disponibile sul portage (prima ho dovuto smascherarlo), adattato lilo.conf e al riavvio non intavisto un gran miglioramento (pensavo fosse una cosa 'seria' questo initng, che al costo di un'avvio rapido poteva creare qualche errore, ma invece no)

Sul sito del progetto initng è presente un ebuild più recente di quello presente nel portage... però ho preferito non usarlo (forse quello è effettivamente più valido)

----------

## xdarma

 *misterwine wrote:*   

> Ho provato initng...

 

Ma come, mi distraggo un attimo e mi diventi subito un ricer?  :-)

Comunque per il boot, hai provato fastxdm?

Per controllare il kernel dai un occhio qui.

Per KDE c'è un interesante  pagina sul wiki di kde.org.

Per il prelink controlla la guida ufficiale.

Ma visto che ormai sei entrato nel tunnel dell'iper-ottimizazione...

stage4 (non sia mai che resti senza gentoo)

kernel

glibc

qt libs

se ne esci vivo fammi sapere come è andata,

se non ne esci... noi non ci conosciamo  ;-)

----------

## PboY

strano .. a me initng, dimezza, se non diminuisce di 3/4 il tempo di boot :\

----------

## misterwine

XDARMA: ma quanta roba mi vuoi far provare?? Dai, con calma do un occhiata a tutti i link che mi hai postato

PBOY: che versione usi di initng? io ho usato l ultima disponibile da portage tildex86. Mentre sul sito del progetto initng ce un ebuild piu recente tipo versione 9999 o qualcosa di simile che ho preferito non usare. Praticamente io ho emerso initng e poi ho aggiunto a lilo init=/sbin/initng. Dovrebbe essere giusto cosi...

----------

## PboY

quella sul sito. ci ho dovuto bestemmiare dietro un po per farla andare, ma quando parte son soddisfazioni   :Very Happy: 

----------

## misterwine

@ PBOY

Posso domandarti che problemi hai avuto???

Hai seguito passo passo uguale uguale la guida del sito di initng per gentoo??

Dai che magari me lo sparo anch' io!

----------

## Kernel78

Io ho risolto tenendo il pc sempre accesso... anche se riavvio una volta al mese che ci metta 10 secondi in più o in  meno non mi cambia la vita  :Laughing: 

----------

## misterwine

mmm... non ci avevo pensato  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## PboY

 *misterwine wrote:*   

> @ PBOY
> 
> Posso domandarti che problemi hai avuto???
> 
> Hai seguito passo passo uguale uguale la guida del sito di initng per gentoo??
> ...

 

si ho seguito quella guida, ma i problemi son stati altri, non caricava alcuni elementi che dovevano partire al boot tipo samba, la rete e i derivati... credo ora questo problema sia risolto. purtroppo il mio vecchio pc mi ha abbandonato un mesetto fa e non saprei proprio dove sbattaere la testa se dovessi aiutarti... ora uso il parallel startup e mi accontento di quello.

----------

## misterwine

Beh, ho seguito alcuni punti che mi sembrava potessero velocizzare l' ambiente kde sulla  pagina del wiki di kde ke ha postato sopra xdarma (ma al momento sembra che non si apra più!!).

Migliorato l'avvio di kde e la velocità con cui konqueror si avvia e apre altre finestre.

----------

## misterwine

Ho appena finito di mettere initng-9999, reperito su http://initng.thinktux.net/wiki/Install_Gentoo. Di per se non mi ha dato problemi, solo che dipendeva da 'subversion' e altri pacchetti, in quanto l'ebuld utilizzava svn (penso).

Che dire, da quando do l'invio a gentoo dal bootloader al login grafico di kde son passato da 1min e 10 sec circa a 53 sec esatti... non male direi, anzi, sono proprio soddisfatto.

Però qualcosa mi dice che si può fare di più, infatti surfando di qua e di la ho trovato questo https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-365720-view-previous.html?sid=aaf3edbe8238b638c3907c2f82d76dff

che dovrebbe darmi qualche spunto interessante... soprattutto il terzo messaggio della discussione.

Beh, vi farò sapere come andata!

----------

## xdarma

 *misterwine wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Che dire, da quando do l'invio a gentoo dal bootloader al login grafico di kde son passato da 1min e 10 sec circa a 53 sec esatti... non male direi, anzi, sono proprio soddisfatto.

 

Temo non ci sia molto da essere soddisfatti, 53 secondi con initNG sono troppi, alcune persone stanno sotto i 30 secondi...

Certo dipende dal tuo computer e dai mille servizi che lanci.

 *misterwine wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Però qualcosa mi dice che si può fare di più, infatti surfando di qua e di la ho trovato questo https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-365720-view-previous.html?sid=aaf3edbe8238b638c3907c2f82d76dff
> 
> che dovrebbe darmi qualche spunto interessante... soprattutto il terzo messaggio della discussione.
> ...

 

Non credo ti servirà, sono patch per gli script di sysvinit-low-serial-same-old-generation, se usi initNG dovresti usare i bootscript convertiti o quelli del forum di initNG.

O magari sono io che mi sbaglio, non uso initNG. Ma se continuo così finisce che lo provo anch'io  :-)

----------

## misterwine

Insomma dici che con INITNG dovrei avere un avvio più rapido di quello che ho in questo momento... Beh, cercherò qualcosa a riguardo!

Comunque io ho una CPU athlon_xp 1700+ (che però effettivamente va a 1400 Mhz) con 512 MB di ram (133 Mhz)... penso che comunque dovrebbe darmi di più in fase di avvio, come xdarma ha detto!!

----------

## misterwine

AIUTO!!

Ho appena riprovato a fare un avvio del pc senza initng... e cosa ho visto?? Il tempo che ci mette per arrivare al caricamento di kdm è lo stesso che con initng!

Allora prima mi ero sbagliato... 50 secondi ce li impegava anche prima! 1min è per entrare in kde!

Forse ho sbagliato a configurare il bootloader??

QUI c'è scritto come fare con grub. Io ho lilo, e ho aggiunto sostituito alla riga append "init=/linuxrc" con "init=/sbin/initng".

E' forse sbagliato??

----------

## misterwine

Qualcuno sta usando con successo InitNg?? Io ho la versione 0.6.0 di portage ~x86.

Sono appena riuscito a farlo partire (non configuravo bene lilo, dunque partiva sempre il solito init). Però mi arrivano un bel pò di messaggi che alcuni servizi non vengono lanciati (il motivo mi sembra dipenda da alcune dipendenze con altri servizi).

Da come mi è sembrato InitNg è veramente veloce... però per esempio il login grafico che di solito faccio con kdm, usando initNg mi arriva la schermata di xdm, e per sempio non mi funziona il mouse e sono un pò impacciato a sistemare i problemi che mi da! Ho notato che, se non si usa initNg durante il boot, a macchina avviata non si può gestirlo con ng-update e altri strumenti simili a rc-update che mette a disposizione!

Se percaso qualcuno ha i miei stessi problemi o li ha avuti e li ha risolti e riuscirebbe a darmi un aiutino mi farebbe un enorme piacere! Inoltre non mi sembra che provare l'uso di un nuovo sistema di init cone appunto InitNg possa creare danni al sistema. Io per esempio ho aggiunto una entry al bootloader che lancia initNg al posto di init, e se le cose non vanno male riavvio e ho il mio solito sistema funzionante...

----------

## Ic3M4n

se vuoi utilizzare kdm devi togliere xdm dal runlevel default e mettere kdm. a differenza degli script di init di gentoo qui gli script per i tre login manager sono separati.

ti consiglio di controllare attentamente i servizi che avvii al boot. la configurazione di default che ti ritrovi non å il massimo, fa partire cose inutili e ne tralascia alcune per me indispensabili. 

piccola nota: la versione .9999 e la versione cvs di initng, ovvero ogni tot lo puoi riemergere e l+aggiornerai alla versione di sviluppo.

 *Quote:*   

> Se percaso qualcuno ha i miei stessi problemi o li ha avuti e li ha risolti e riuscirebbe a darmi un aiutino mi farebbe un enorme piacere! Inoltre non mi sembra che provare l'uso di un nuovo sistema di init cone appunto InitNg possa creare danni al sistema. Io per esempio ho aggiunto una entry al bootloader che lancia initNg al posto di init, e se le cose non vanno male riavvio e ho il mio solito sistema funzionante...

 adesso å cosi... fino a poco tempo fa ho avuto moltissimi problemi durante la compilazione di initng. ad ogni aggiornamento bisognava ricompilare il baselayout perche non convivevano molto felicemente.

----------

## g.salvador

Ciao raga! 

io definisco "tempo di boot" il tempo che passa da quando si accende il sistema a quando viene presentato il prompt.

Ho la necessità di ridurlo il più possibile. Secondo voi dove posso mettere le mani? 

Un modo che mi veniva in mente era quello di togliere alcuni script da /etc/runlevels/boot e da /etc/runlevels/default

Quelli che avevo erano: 

in boot: alsasound, checkfs, clock, domainname, keymaps, modules, rmnologin, bootmisc, checkroot, consolefont, hostname, localmount, net.lo, urandom.

in default invece: local, net.eth0, netmount, myscript (questo è uno che mi son fatto io e che mi serve!)

tenendo conto delle dipendenze ho tolto da boot: urandom, rmnologin, net.lo, domainname, consolefont

e giungo al prompt in 50 secondi dall'accensione senza problemi. Secondo voi la mancanza di questi script può crearmi casini i qualche modo?

E come posso recuperare ancora secondi preziosi? Sarebbe fantastico arrivare a 30...

----------

## nick_spacca

 *g.salvador wrote:*   

> Ciao raga! 
> 
> io definisco "tempo di boot" il tempo che passa da quando si accende il sistema a quando viene presentato il prompt.
> 
> Ho la necessità di ridurlo il più possibile. Secondo voi dove posso mettere le mani? 
> ...

 

Beh, se cerchi nel forum, nel gentoo-wiki, nella nostra sezione di documentazione, in google etc etc, troverai CENTINAIA di thread ed informazioni utilissimi..(initng per esempio...)   :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

per quanto riguarda initng posso consigliarti di scaricarti l'ebuild dal  sito e leggerti la relativa doc, l'installazione Ã¨ leggermente differente da un semplice emerge initng. inoltre se non vuoi radicalmente sostituire l'init potresti utilizzare l'ultimo baselayout in testing che secondo me Ã¨ fenomenale, abilitando il parallel startup e con una gestione oculata dei servizi puoi ridurre drasticamente il tempo di boot,

----------

## Apetrini

Che macchina hai?

Il prompt che intendi tu è quello testuale o grafico(kdm,gdm)?

----------

## lavish

Fatto il merge del thread aperto da g.salvador con questo. Per favore, cerchiamo prima di postare, grazie

----------

